# 13 Week Old West Working Line



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

13 week old working line. Doing this for fun I'd like to see what people think of my dog at such a young age. Second to last photo was taken yesterday his ears are standing now.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well I think he is adorable and solid.. Looks happy


----------



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

Hineni7 said:


> Well I think he is adorable and solid.. Looks happy


Thank you


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Good looking little guy. Looks like he's going to be stocky, he's got big bones.


----------

